# Pepsi machine for sale



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Over it, throwing it on Craigslist and thought I'd post it here too, 200 bucks works except can 8 does not dispense and dollar bill reader acts up Pm me


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

so coin slot works and all other can dispensers are fine?


----------

